# Inflatable hearse and Horse from Gemmy?



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anyone know if this will be available agian this year? We did not get to decorate last year so I did not get one need one now for the cemetary. We had lightening hit a tree and had to cut it down and now have a large area to fill would love this prop. We do not do many inflatables but this one would fit the bill nicely. There are a couple on E bay but kinda pricy. We got one for my uncle last year whom is a mortician and only paid 145.00 for 12 ft 2 horse one they want 129.95 for 6 foot one horse one
Thanks for any assistance you can give


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If that specific one isn't, there is always ebay.
You're talking about this one? Animated Airblown® Inflatable Carriage Hearse with Zombie Rising from Coffin | Gemmy Industries

I did see an inflatable that was a modification of the horse pulled hearse. It actually was very nice: demon horse with skull details on harness/carriage rails, grim reaper driving, and it was a pumpkin (jack o lantern) body. 

Good luck!


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

yes this is the one I am looking for.
Pam


----------



## HazelHawthorne (Dec 5, 2007)

I know I'm absolutely no help here, I have no idea whether it will be in stock for this season or not, but I just had to tell you guys, this is what my younger sister-in-law got me for a wedding present at my shower last year. She knows me so well! I love mine, and I really hope you find one of your very own!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

She is the coolest sister-in-law I have heard heard of.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They have the 7 ft one on buycostumes.com for 199.00 but will not be available till august.So it looks like they will be out again.I got the same one last year after halloween for 70.00 from buyinflatables.com


----------



## anonuser (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to one from Amazon selling for 156 including shipping that I like the looks of:
Amazon.com: Gemmy 2933630 Airblown Inflatable - Carriage Hearse with Glow up Bones, 5 Feet Tall: Patio, Lawn & Garden

Happy Haunting!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Man, I guess I'm just on a more limited budget than some of you guys.

I could probably only get one or two of these types of items a year, but that's ok...over time I will build up my collection.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you have a Garden Ridge? I saw one there the other day....not sure how much they were asking for it...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Wow!*

I just can't "live" without one or two of these!
First I have to find my inflatable wallet I bought last year.
Shipping weight is one pound! I hope the mailman doesn't evoke any old muscle injurys lugging these around the neighborhood.
I know.
People buy some things just for the silliness factor.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, that's quite cool! Good luck getting it, I'm sure it will be in high demand! I hope you manage!
One question. All these props/decorations you guys in the US buy are so expensive! How in the world do you manage!? Are you're jobs really high paid or something!!? 
I'm not working at the moment, but even when I was, I never had the money to buy cool things like this!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

spirithalloween.com appears to have 2 versions for $149.00 (one with "glowing" bones and one without)

Carriage Hearse With Glowing Bones Airblown Inflatable in Decorations New Decor for 2008

Inflatable Carriage Hearse & Corpse With Sound in Decorations New Decor for 2008

Hope that helps! :O)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

last year wal-mart had some of these. i don't know if they will this year. why not check out gemmy on line. don't they tell you what stores will be carrying them and how much. Gemmy.com


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the assistance.. I have bidded on and lost a couple on ebay. I have went ahead and got the different version that is out this year. The grim reaper and the pumpkin carriage/. I got the 11 foot one for 158.00 with shipping.

No I dont have a big paying job, my father split the cost with me. This is my big buy for th year, buying mostly small stuff a little at a time. Good will etc.
Thanks though


----------

